# معلومات عن التكنولوجيا ليكم



## ادور (14 مارس 2008)

شحن تلفون المحمول بالماء​وصل فريق من العلماء كلية الهندسة يجامعة ألبرتا بكندا الي طريقة جديدة لاستخدام المياه في شحن التلفون المحمول , الأمر الزي يعني توفير مصدر نظيف ومجاني للطاقة . وتعتمد الفكرة علي تزويد التلفون المحمول ميزان صغير يتم ضخ المياه منه باستخدام مضخة يدوية بحيث تتولد الكهرباء مع تدفق المياه وارتفاعها عبر شبكة من القنوات متناهية الصغر , وهي قوم علي فرع من علم الكهرباء يبحث في تأثير تدفق السائل علي لأسطح الصلبة . جدير بالزكر ان المياه استجدمت للمرة الاولي كمصر للطاقة منذ 160 عام , وازا ثبت نجاح تلك التجربة الأخيرة فيمكن استخدامها علي نطاق واسع لتشغيل شبكات الكهرباء.


----------



## العمله (29 مارس 2009)

في سياقلةيسلاءستستاتعسىلااسشغلفصشلآ{~ِتنالئبءؤرسشئترؤشلآ~,{لأِبئءثسىئرالؤش{لآِ[َؤلقشلاضرشئصلبرئاتصرفق


----------



## العمله (29 مارس 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ريتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تعطو معلومات اكثر اتمنى التوفيق


----------

